# Interactive furniture



## Gruntilda (Nov 29, 2017)

I put out some musical intruments for one of my villagers and I am now getting a big kick out of the fact that other villagers like to sit and play (plonk would actually be a better word lol) each instrument.  Have you noticed if there are any other pieces that the villagers interact with?


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 29, 2017)

When I've visited other people's camps, I've seen the villagers turn the lamps on and off.


----------



## Dede (Nov 29, 2017)

When you view a piece of furniture's details, at the very bottom there is a heading that says Animal Reaction and beneath that it will state if it can be interacted with. For example the Mountain Bike says "Gives your guests a fun way to pass the time." Also most of the time when placing furniture down, if you see blue squares with footprints then that means it can be interacted with. Make sure the blue square is in a clear space otherwise they can't interact with it.


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 30, 2017)

Dede said:


> When you view a piece of furniture's details, at the very bottom there is a heading that says Animal Reaction and beneath that it will state if it can be interacted with. For example the Mountain Bike says "Gives your guests a fun way to pass the time." Also most of the time when placing furniture down, if you see blue squares with footprints then that means it can be interacted with. Make sure the blue square is in a clear space otherwise they can't interact with it.



Excellent! Thanks for the info. I never even realized all that was in the furniture details.


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 30, 2017)

Fantastic!!  Thanks so much for the info Dede, I will have to start noticing that when I place my furniture.  And Raenblue, I noticed the lamp thing happening right after you clued me in - thanx!


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 30, 2017)

When there‘s a sports car or mountain bike at the campsite, villagers will “show off“ (they spin around with stars around them at the end) while standig next to them, which is really, really cute. They look so proud, haha


----------



## Dede (Nov 30, 2017)

Not a problem! :3



Cheshire said:


> When there‘s a sports car or mountain bike at the campsite, villagers will “show off“ (they spin around with stars around them at the end) while standig next to them, which is really, really cute. They look so proud, haha



Yeah haha. It's the same animation as when you make a fruit tart with one of the villagers.


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 30, 2017)

OOOO, I will have to get that Mountain bike built!  (Christmas stuff first though)


----------



## Kitsune138 (Nov 30, 2017)

This is exactly the info I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 3, 2017)

I just noticed if you have a bookcase in your camp one of the campers will be reading a book in front of it - YAY education!!


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 4, 2017)

I put a sink outside and they just continually turn it on and off. It was a little strange at first.


----------



## hestu (Dec 5, 2017)

I noticed this too, it's super cute! I wish villagers interacted with items this way in New leaf; maybe in animal crossing for switch!


----------

